

Honey, We Blew Up Twitter for iPad - gdltec
http://ontechies.com/2012/09/18/honey-we-blew-up-twitter-for-ipad/

======
gdltec
New Twitter app for iPad... your thoughts? My feedback is that the Twitter
team really dropped the ball on this one, they had a really good UI with the
previous version and instead of making it better they decided to create a new
app that looks exactly like a blown up Twitter iPhone app - why? to have
consistency? I think this is a mistake, consistency is good but creating an
app that takes advantage of the device's size and capabilities is more
important - IMO.

